# Help sex my texas



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are my 2 texas. Not sure which is male or female or what.. Any help would be great. I added a few photos to hope someone can help me sex these 2.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

The green texas with the hump is a male, pretty sure. The other one with the smaller hump I'm not so sure, but I'm pretty sure is male as well.


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

bigger ones male idk about the other one


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help.. Love my texas.. They are so beautiful.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that both are male


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ILCichlid ,

You have two awesome looking cichlids. With sexing "Texas" cichlids you typically look at the center of the dorsal fin. If there is a black splotch it is typically a female. The second image the cichlid looks like it might have a black splotch on the dorsal. Therefore, my guess based on the pictures is the larger one is a male and the smaller is a female. However, observing how they interact and comparing their breeding tubes when they drop will give you a better idea. A pointed spike like breeding tube indicates male. A larger blunt (rounded end) breeding tube indicates female.

How do the two cichlids get along?

Thank you for sharing the cool pictures.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment on the fish. They are very beautiful indeed. As for how they interact seems to me more like male female. The swim around each other at times and sometime looks like they are almost showing off. They don't fight or anything like that which is a good thing for me and hence why I asked about sexing.


----------

